# Dog ate some wet ash



## jbdhayes (Jul 4, 2009)

Yesterday, we were cleaning our wood stove. It was extremely messy and there was clumps of wet ash on the floor. We cleaned up pretty much all of it but the bassett hound got into about a tablespoon. She threw up most of it last night. She has not lost her hunger because she will still happily accept Beggin strips and she drank this morning. Now she is just being her afternoon self (she will sleep until noon but Daddy woke her up to go for a walk). 

She has had issues with her health (she was at an animal hospital for the whole month of July) and I am terrified mommy of anything she eats besides dog approved items. So is wet ash a need for concern?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I think your dog should be just fine. They use activated charcoal to treat dogs who ate something toxic (it prevents the organs from absorbing the toxic chemicals) and there is a certain amount of ash in your kibbled food anyway so I don't think that eating a tablespoon of it will hurt the dog in the long term. Naturally it is going to cause vomiting (as does activated charcoal) but that's just part of the effect. Eating the ash in itself shouldn't prove toxic to your dog. There is no longer any vomiting, no lethargy, no loss of appatite and attitude is normal, I think your dog is just fine.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Ash is far different from activated charcoal or the non combustible residue in dog food. 

However, I doubt a spoon full would hurt a Basset. I am surprised it even threw it up. You could call the vet, but I would be very surprised if it was a problem.


----------

